# Is liquid chlorophyll safe?



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

I really need to get my iron up. I bought Floradix at Whole Foods, but never took it because I got nervous about the herbs in it. So I took it back and exchanged it for liquid chlorophyll. I just looked at the bottle and it's made from alfalfa. Alfalfa isn't supposed to be safe when you're pregnant. But I've seen lots of people here say that they take it. So I looked for other brands online and they are all made from alfalfa. I'm super nervous because of my previous m/c, but I really want to take it because I feel like crap. So is it safe? Please tell me it is.


----------



## ChiaraRose (Aug 8, 2005)

I take alfafa during pregnancy and I got it specifically for lactation during pregnancy. My m/w also recommended it, so I have never heard of it not being safe. Just my opinion and research, though.


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChiaraRose* 
I take alfafa during pregnancy and I got it specifically for lactation during pregnancy. My m/w also recommended it, so I have never heard of it not being safe. Just my opinion and research, though.

Really? I could have sworn I read it wasn't safe last time I was pg. Maybe it was something else. Off to look again...........


----------



## Radish4ever (Oct 16, 2005)

My midwife recommended 2 Tbsp daily or 4 Tbsp if iron levels were low! No problems! Also, it's fantastic for after the birth as well to help you heal better and give baby Vit. K through breastmilk


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radish4ever* 
My midwife recommended 2 Tbsp daily or 4 Tbsp if iron levels were low! No problems! Also, it's fantastic for after the birth as well to help you heal better and give baby Vit. K through breastmilk









I just looked it up and it does appear that it's safe.







Woohoo! My bottle recommends 1 tbsp, but since my iron is low I guess I'll start with 2. Thanks guys!


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I've never heard of alfalfa not being safe. I just started chlorophyll as well at a midwife's recommendation. My only concern is that it could detox too much.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I have taken it with all but this pregnancy. I have a bottle but just been to lazy to take it







:

Yes as far as I know its safe.


----------



## christyc (Mar 22, 2006)

My midwife recommended both the chlorophyll and the floradix. I've never heard of either being unsafe during pregnancy.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

YES! Very good for you. You can take it everyday!

Alfalfa is great for your pregnant body! Full of vitamins/nutrients. Liquid chlorophyll is the same. Chlorophyll can give you an energy boost and help with nausea. It's basically concentrated greens.

I started taking daily liquid chlorophyll about half way thru my pregnancy with DD. I would put a dropper (use a straw with your finger as the stopper) in my morning drink. Careful, it STAINS!


----------

